# Frank



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey everyone I just wanted to share my newest sculpture. It's my twist on a old subject. It's larger than life and sculpted out of Klean Klay. I may still do hands for him as well that could be fun. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

You are a master. Good work!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Have mercy! That looks amazing! I've never heard of Klean Klay but you are obviously an expert with it.

The detail is incredible.

VERY impressive!!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing. Truly amazing.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

WOW... Very nice


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hot Dog!!!!! Very nice work UDVM!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

That is unbelieveable! Where are you going to use him?


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Very Nice. Great detail.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent UVM ,very nice details
does that clay harden?
I have never heard of that type clay either.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

http://tbn0.google.com/images?q=tbn:rAlXSYUwvqXB1M:http://www.micromark.com/prodimgs/80476.jpg

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G

I looked at the price for the 1 pound block in the site I linked to and almost fell outta' my chair! I have never payed more than $2.50 a pound! 
Klean Klay is a non hardening _soft_ sculpting clay. Most of the clay used in my sculpt has been sitting around my house in my scrap clay bin for about 8 years and it's still making things! I love it but people that like firm clays often do not like working with it. I still have a little ways to go on my sculpt, like smoothing him down, adding details, pores, wrinkles and stuff. I will end up molding him on plaster and doing a latex mask and maybe some sort of display. For his hands I'd like to do them BIG with handles inside the wrists so that a person could hold onto then his hands would hang out of the jacket nicely. Thanks for everyones comments.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

I LOVE ME SOME KLEANKLAY!  I actually used them as a sponsor on the DVD! out of all the klay I have ever used it is by far my favorite. I didnt realize that you had made this when I seen it on the Effects lab, for some reason I thought CrankMaggot did, OOPS.....


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

awesome job! I love it! Are you sure it's not done? haha


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW....I love to see work like this...outstanding


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I love this character. Very well done my friend!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love this piece. The texture of his skin, the staples from the autopsy, just everything.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice character udvm! Top Notch!!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Perfect! I love Frank. Cant wait to see him finished. Oh and the staples are a great touch.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Amazing!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

WOW! Most excellent, I love the look, a good take on a classic.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

YOW that is just too cool!!! I love the staples! And your stretched skin effect is awesome. And the big dumb & lumbering personality is so well portrayed... hat's off and thrown onto the ice! great job!

And thank you for showing a brilliant success with Klean Klay. That's what I've got, and it seems like no one else likes it, and I love seeing someone doing something awesome with it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job, love the look!
Kind of in between Herman Munster and Frankenstein.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just saw this thread..Awsome sculpt! Truley inspiring. Love the character, you captured it beautifully! Great form. I could learn alot from you.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Wicked.
.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

awsome work


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

OH i LOVE IT LOVE IT!! We need to get LB's Bride and your Frank together. You have done fantastic work. Im stunned.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Since this thread is already bumped (thanks for the feedback guys) I'll add some updated pics. Got one of his hands in the works now.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Ditto. The characterization of Frank is excellent. Kind of a sluggish boxer look. I also like the texture of the skin. I was about to ask if you did that with a cloth pressed in, and then I read you were going to smooth it! Ooops! LOL


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

MAN, that's movie quality stuff right there. Great work.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent work UVM...
are you making a whole body?
does that clay harden? or are you making molds then?


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Your sculpt rocks! Also a great idea to sculpt matching hands. Great job.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow. That is good. Thanks for posting.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW that thing is excellent awsome job !


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

*nice*

Awesome work, can't wait to see more pics hint,hint :ninja:


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i just hope you are marketing this is all i can say cause...wow.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Lilly said:


> Excellent work UVM...
> are you making a whole body?
> does that clay harden? or are you making molds then?


I might do a full body but I had really planed on this being a wearable deal, just a slip latex mask with handles on the wrists of the hands so you can have them hanging long out of your coat sleeves. You could kinda use him for anything. The clay does not harden I will do a mold from my sculpt them a casting that I'll paint up.

DOD- I'll update pics when I can I have not touched him in a few weeks now as I'm VERY busy at work. 

Ickie- I'm using a rake tool to finish the rounding off of the forms but I will be smoothing him down and doing some pores and wrinkles still.

Thanks for all the great feedback on this project.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hell yah! Frank's one of my favorite monsters and you've captured a great version of him with it's own style. Awesome.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

So cool!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No way. That is incredible. You are a true artist.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn it, I just changed my shorts and now I have to change them again. Got to love the classics.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, VoodooMonkey!! You are really talented! All your sculpts are gorgeous!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet.....


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i can't believe that i missed this thread! he's gorgeous!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in LOVE!!! OMG he is PERFECT!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow! that thing is sweet!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Simply perfection! I'd love to see pics of him finished though.


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

amazing! looks like you cut off franks head


----------

